# VMR | Wheels - V721 Multispoke Concave! FREE SHIPPING!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

The *VMR Wheels V721 Multispoke* In addition to sharing the same concavity as our other popular models, the V721 features a unique inner lip to augment the aggressive spoke design. This manufacturing process also results in a slight weight reduction & higher balancing accuracy.

*We're Offering Free Shipping Through April 30th 2014!

From now until the end of April, FREE SHIPPING (up to a $99 value) will be offered on any set of the V721*

*Orders must be placed before May 1st 2014.
(Promo must be mentioned to a sales representative upon placing order)*

*VMR V721 Features:*

Big brake friendly
Powder coated base & clear layers
Compatible with tire pressure sensors (TPMS)
Certifications include JWL/VIA/ISO9001:2000
815kg (1793 lbs) per wheel weight rating, tested according to JWL/VIA/SAE/TUV guidelines
Available in early September 2012
 
*Initial Sizes & Fitments:*


19x8.5 ET35
19x9.5 ET45 (66.6mm center bore)
 
*Planned Sizes & Fitments:*


*Available Finishes:*


Hyper Silver
Gunmetal
Matte Black
_Dozens of custom powder coat finishes_

For more information such as pricing & recommended fitments, please please contact me via PM, email ([email protected]), or phone 714-442-7916 ext 107. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers.​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

SHIPPING IS ON US!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

In-stock and ready to ship!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Burnt Currant V721s anyone?

Custom powder coat available upon request


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Order up!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------

